# What's a nice menthol juice?



## Rafique (6/10/17)

Silver said:


> I bought a bottle of NCV Trinity from Vapers Corner a few weeks back when i went to visit their shop in Equestria for the first time.
> 
> Reason was that I finished the first bottle but wanted to do a review and didnt get a chance to do the review by the time the bottle was finished. Still havent had the chance to do the review, so the bottle is sitting near my vape table looking at me. Lol
> 
> ...




@Silver what's a nice menthol juice ? Its very different to find a menthol unless i'm just looking in the wrong places. Looking for something smooth and light. Can't really subohm a peppermint


----------



## Silver (6/10/17)

Creating this thread to help answer a question by @Rafique in another thread

Am going to move that post of his here, so it will appear above this one shortly


----------



## Silver (6/10/17)

@Rafique

There are many menthol juices and quite a few that have been launched recently

You can try NCV's Trinity Ice - its a lot like Trinity but with added ice. Not overly flavoured in my opinion but i only vaped a tiny bit of it.

There are several other menthols. One I have tried recently is from Vape Cartel. The LIT one that has ice in it. Cant recall the name of the flavour but its lovely.

If you want mint, not menthol, Mr Hardwicks has a choc mint one (sorry cant remember the name now either, lol) that many folk have said good things about

Then there's Sickboy77's Blackout Ice, also recently launched.

And several more, i just dont have them at the top of my head right now.

But you know what, if you want a nice menthol vape, buy a bottle of menthol concentrate and add a few drops to a tankful of just about any good fruity juice that you like and play with the amounts you add. Quite amazing how nice the result is in many cases. Nice thing is you can adjust how many drops you add to adjust the menthol strength. I have been doing this for quite a long time with fantastic results.

My regular "menthol conversions" are VM Berry Blaze for the Evod. VM Strawberry for the Lemo1. And Paulie's Guava for a few devices. That guava juice is magic to me when one adds menthol. I also combine the Strawberry and Guava converted juices and it tastes super.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rafique (6/10/17)

Silver said:


> @Rafique
> 
> There are many menthol juices and quite a few that have been launched recently
> 
> ...





Thanks Silver, il get some trinity ice. I completely neglected to think about adding a menthol concentrate. I think that's a good way to add some ice to a few well made juices. The choc mint also sound good, I tried All Day Vapes and the mint is just perfect. 

What coils are you running for the menthol juices, i'm assuming they single coils


----------



## Cornelius (6/10/17)

XXX always XXX.
But as Silver said there are a lot of options. I buy Global Warming from Alchemist and add it to what ever I want to menthol up a bit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (6/10/17)

Rafique said:


> Thanks Silver, il get some trinity ice. I completely neglected to think about adding a menthol concentrate. I think that's a good way to add some ice to a few well made juices. The choc mint also sound good, I tried All Day Vapes and the mint is just perfect.
> 
> What coils are you running for the menthol juices, i'm assuming they single coils



My most vaped menthol juice by far is my VM Strawberry menthol blend in my Lemo1. Its for when i work at the computer. It has a 1.2 ohm standard Kanthal 28g 8 wrap 2mm ID coil. Vaping at 12 watts. But ita higher nic and by most people's standards, very high menthol additive. Gives me quite a nice menthol throat singe on longish draws. Nice thing is that the flavour is "sharp" in the Lemo1. And that suits this juice very well. Also, the low power makes the juice last very long. 

I have been vaping the LIT juice in the Skyline, with added menthol. In there I also have a single coil, i think its NI80 though 26g at about 0.5 ohms. Also low power around 15W.

I have tried some of my menthol concoctions in the Billet Box Exocet with the RiaanRed fused clapton that Rob Fisher likes (about 0.5 ohms i think) at about 28-30 watts. That setup is a bit too much for my usual menthol strength in the other devices, so I have tried a "toned down" version with less menthol in there and its better. But somehow, for the pinprick sharpness i prefer the simple coils in the Lemo1 or the Skyline. 

Thats the nice thing about adding menthol concentrate - ycan adjust the strength of it according to what you like. Takes a bit of trial and error but its quite easy. I count drops with the VM Menthol Concentrate glass bottle (the old one) - and I know how many drops per 10ml of juice I need for what application. For example, my Lemo1 needs 23 drops per 10ml of juice.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ash (6/10/17)

Silver said:


> My most vaped menthol juice by far is my VM Strawberry menthol blend in my Lemo1. Its for when i work at the computer. It has a 1.2 ohm standard Kanthal 28g 8 wrap 2mm ID coil. Vaping at 12 watts. But ita higher nic and by most people's standards, very high menthol additive. Gives me quite a nice menthol throat singe on longish draws. Nice thing is that the flavour is "sharp" in the Lemo1. And that suits this juice very well. Also, the low power makes the juice last very long.
> 
> I have been vaping the LIT juice in the Skyline, with added menthol. In there I also have a single coil, i think its NI80 though 26g at about 0.5 ohms. Also low power around 15W.
> 
> ...



Wow, Just like u I suppose, I am Menthol Only Vapor. I need that Menthol kick in the end otherwise the juice just goes into the trash. Panama for me right now as is just works perfectly. I picked up some Blackout Ice but I need more Ice in, so will be adding some TFA Menthol in it today to see if that helps.

My current ADV are Panama & Liqua Menthol (Old but classic Menthol).

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (6/10/17)

I prefer menthols as well. My favorite remains XXX and then Panama. 

I have discovered that both my BB and my Hadaly on the VTInbox “lifts” the menthols to a different level. 

Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/10/17)

Wow @Silver you really like strong menthol. 23 Drops in 10ml amounts to just over 1ml of menthol concentrate. That's over 10%. Call me a wimp, but I couldn't take that (plus high nic). 

I could of course have got this all wrong but "ejuice me up" states that 20 drops = 1ml. Or perhaps VM menthol is mild. I haven't tried it.


----------



## Seemo.wm (6/10/17)

Absolutely loving Panama by wiener vape.. Probably one of the best I've tasted @Rooigevaar

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rafique (6/10/17)

Oh yes, I forgot about Panama. really good juice picked up some vapecon.

Thanks for the responses, will go pick up some trinity ice, panama and some menthol concentrates later

Something similar to panama is craft vapours juliette I think or something like that. can't find that juice anywhere


----------



## Rafique (6/10/17)

Has anyone tried the berserker mtl yet with a menthol


----------



## Silver (6/10/17)

Ash said:


> Wow, Just like u I suppose, I am Menthol Only Vapor. I need that Menthol kick in the end otherwise the juice just goes into the trash. Panama for me right now as is just works perfectly. I picked up some Blackout Ice but I need more Ice in, so will be adding some TFA Menthol in it today to see if that helps.
> 
> My current ADV are Panama & Liqua Menthol (Old but classic Menthol).



Hi @Ash
I don't exclusively vape menthols - probably about 60% of the time.
I always have a strong tobacco going (occasionally with menthol too)
But I normally have at least one other non menthol juice running - 
Nice for the occasional change up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (6/10/17)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Wow @Silver you really like strong menthol. 23 Drops in 10ml amounts to just over 1ml of menthol concentrate. That's over 10%. Call me a wimp, but I couldn't take that (plus high nic).
> 
> I could of course have got this all wrong but "ejuice me up" states that 20 drops = 1ml. Or perhaps VM menthol is mild. I haven't tried it.



Quite right @Puff the Magic Dragon - I do like my menthols very strong.
Not sure if 20 drops of the VM glass concentrate bottle dropper is equal to 1ml - I need to actually weigh it to confirm - but I suspect its probably more like 30-40 drops being 1ml
In any event, I dont really mind because I've been doing it so long that I can tell the difference between 15, 20 and 25 drops in my "mix". 15 is too light, 20 is nearly there and 25 is a bit high. I also find that as the coil and wick wears out, an extra drop or two directly in the tankful compensates 

My biggest worry about all this - and I am trying not to think about it much - is that post where @RichJB explained the flavour research of that scientist Maciej Goniewicz - who said that Strawberry and Menthol are amongst the worst for you.


----------



## Gilly (6/10/17)

Trinity Ice +1


----------



## Eisenhorn (6/10/17)

My recommendations:
Naked 100 - Brain freeze
(So good ) 
Mr Hardwicks - Miami Ice (can use some extra "Ice" IMHO) 
VM - XXX (a staple of menthol lovers across the land) 
Sickboy77 - Blackout Ice (a bit on the sweet side IMHO)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (6/10/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I prefer menthols as well. My favorite remains XXX and then Panama.
> 
> I have discovered that both my BB and my Hadaly on the VTInbox “lifts” the menthols to a different level.
> 
> Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk



And today I got to visit at my favorite juice store









Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Seemo.wm (6/10/17)

where do you get menthol concentrates? Also what size and price do they come in?


----------



## Eisenhorn (6/10/17)

Seemo.wm said:


> where do you get menthol concentrates? Also what size and price do they come in?


Any of the places that stock DiY concentrates, eg Blck Vapor, Sky Blue etc etc.. Some BNM stores also stock, eg Vaperite, Vapecartel.
Normally a 10ml concentrate will set you back between R35-60 

Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Seemo.wm (6/10/17)

Ahh not too bad then. Thanks mate


----------



## Alex (6/10/17)

XXX and Panama are both excellent.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/10/17)

Vapour Mountain XXX for the win!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (6/10/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> And today I got to visit at my favorite juice store
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Marvellous @RenaldoRheeder !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (6/10/17)

XXX is undoubtedly a winner. Unlike most other juice, I never tire of the stuff quickly. Remarkable actually! 

No 2 right now, has to be Panama. The unsuspecting pleasure of pineapple is superbly blended with fruit and menthol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## igor (6/10/17)

@Rafique Do yourself a favor and pick up some Deity Vapes Phoenix. Nice chilled menthol.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (9/10/17)

Rafique said:


> @Silver what's a nice menthol juice ? Its very different to find a menthol unless i'm just looking in the wrong places. Looking for something smooth and light. Can't really subohm a peppermint


@Rafique @Silver The name of the Mr Hardwicks Choc-mint is Bombshell. I wouldn't put it in the menthol category, but it is delicious - tastes like Peppermint Crisp chocolate. A light, minty juice is Cush Man Low Mint - lighter than menthol and very refreshing. I think it's going to be one of my go-to juices when the weather's hot!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (10/10/17)

Hooked said:


> @Rafique @Silver The name of the Mr Hardwicks Choc-mint is Bombshell. I wouldn't put it in the menthol category, but it is delicious - tastes like Peppermint Crisp chocolate. A light, minty juice is Cush Man Low Mint - lighter than menthol and very refreshing. I think it's going to be one of my go-to juices when the weather's hot!



Thanks for the feedback @Hooked - and for clearing that up
I still need to try Bombshell - sounds divine


----------

